# pics of me before my latest D-bol cycle wot u think?



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Heres me before my latest D-bol cycle wot u reckon guys? when these pics were taken i'd done one cycle. I'll post the latest ones aswell when I take em.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I think i cant see the pics. lol.................


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

no pics matey


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Interesting picture, are you always this shy?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice arms, good delts not bad m8, you 3 cant see too well?


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

damn attatchments aren't uploading i've tried for 3 days this is poor can anyone explain?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well if it is too big it will time out. If you are on a dialup it will time out as well. You might want to resize it to like 640x480 or something or you can e-mail it to me and I will attach it for you

Sound ok?


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

its timing out mate aint got a program to resize and i'm on broadband connection. i'd appreciate it if you could attach it mate. Whats your addy?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

[email protected]

I can resize it too.

Gonna pick up some doggie poopoo right now be back in a min


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Jeez, Scott, Are you sure you're taking tamoxifen? is it real? doggie poopoo, I mean really...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey jud there you go. In the future use .jpg extension other than a .bmp

.bmp=2.05 MB

.jpg=124 KB

Big diffrence there. You can open the file up and then go to save as and select the option of .jpg and save it. .jpg is a much better file extension for compression.

Sanity, Yes doggie poo poo. Problem is I let the back yard go and the grass is so tall I will have to mow it before I can pick up the poop. I am not looking fwd to that at all. It is probably 2' tall

I got my work cut out for me today.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Cheers man, The thought of running a lawnmower through ten tonnes of dog sh*t is not one I wish to savour!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Erm...have you picked up a dumbell....ever?  I think you need some information off here, but having said that, wheres the frontal shot? oooh, I missed your shoulders, they're pretty big!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If it is dry no problem but if it is wet. WOH lookout! I am procrastinating it so bad I might pay the kiddies down the street to mow it for like 20 bucks. 

Hell, I think I am going to grab some beer and jump on it. But it is only 12:00 here, a little early to start the beer drinking.

Sorry for hyjacking the thread. Looking good have you ever considered anything except orals?

How long have you been lifting?


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

I've been lifting 2 years solid now properley, I have considered injectables but i'm just certain i'd do something wrng injecting! I dont know why but i feel it's a dangerous procedure if you don't know what your'e doing i've had a look at the sites like spot injections but still i'm not convinced I could do it.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

ok base, think you've started gear to early though... JMO though....

need a front or side shot to make better comment...


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

what ur basic lifts like Jud?

I dont think ur doing urself justicse mate, shot to relaxed, hit a pose!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well honistly they are safer on the liver. Get into the blood more evenly and you can mix anabolics and androgenics together. Nice combo. I am a beer drinker so I would never consider the orals unless I quit drinking. If I had to choose then it would be a injectible like testosterone cypionate myself. But that is just me. I have heard guys doing D-bol only and I have heard of guys going overboard on long cycles and messing up their stomachs and probably would not be good on the liver too. Oral cycles usually are shorter in length too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Injection are p1ss, stab it in, pull plunger, if air, push plunger, pull it out...walk around like a cripple for 3 days if it's sust


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Couple of front shots as requested, cheers for the comments.

My lifting is currently,

3 times per week,

Monday - Chest/Shoulders.

Wednesday - Biceps/Triceps.

Friday - Back/Legs/Abs/Forearms.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Forearms, delts and traps are your strong points.

Not bad.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

cheers hackskii mate must admit they are my strong points


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Where did you get those forearms?

I have 17 inch arms and the forearms are not very big. Do you have a manual labor job for the work you do? Why are the forearms bigger in porportion?

Had people tell me I need to work forearms more

Maybe I should start working them.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Only thing I can put it down to mate is the fact that i worked in a bakery for about 2 years, lifting heavy bags of flower and ingredients aint easy for 8 hours a day I can tell you!

My forearms get hit a lot when I wirk bi's and tri's simultaneously on the same day maybe this is the key? That way the arm takes a full hammering in the one session.

Here's a few suggestions matey:

Barbell/Dumbell wrist curls.

Behind the back wrist curls.

Reverse barbell/Dumbell wrist curls.

Reverse preacher bench curls.

One arm reverse cable curls.

hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Heres my suggestion Scott, stay away from women for a while...those hands will be looking rather attractive soon...those forearms are gonna take a beating...I mean, you know, will be taking a beating...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cheers guys

I hate to work forearms but after nursing a sore shoulder I probably should. I know you can bomb the forearms but just dont. They are not weak just not strong either.

I think Sanity has the funnest idea here on the forearm development issue. 

Maybe if I type long enough I will get some massive forearms?

OOPS!! I already do that and I have not noticed anything but extra vains.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

nice to see another man city fan on here jud!!


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

yeah blue through and through mate. Got another city tattoo on my leg take it your a blue then mate!


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

born and bred - season ticket for 12 years, just passed on the 'blue genes' to my son as well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

City scum! UNITED FOR LIFE!!!!


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 22, 2004)

Insanity said:


> Erm...have you picked up a dumbell....ever?


Damb Insane lol. give him a chance. I was going to post some pics but not now seeing the all this slamming.lol. Just kidding, if had a digital camera I would but I live in the stone age.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I need to post some new ones. I am down to 201 lbs right now. Muscles are kindof flat but I am losing so it is ok. I got a cycle sorted out and am just waiting for all the PCT stuff.

Winger wants me to take some picks of him too. Will let you guys know soon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2004)

Let me guess, you're going for the chippendales pose, complete with thongs?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Heres my suggestion Scott, stay away from women for a while...those hands will be looking rather attractive soon...those forearms are gonna take a beating...I mean, you know, will be taking a beating...





Insanity said:


> Let me guess, you're going for the chippendales pose, complete with thongs?


Yea and we are going to take a pic of us working the forearms in thongs worn backwards.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Of course we will be pumped up.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

INSANITY?? are you by any chance a plastic fan hailing from cheshire??? maybe you should support real madrid now david 'gayboy' beckams gone!

Or maybe you are from singapore?? You won't gain muscle eating only Prawn sandwiches all day!!!!

Or I guess you've got a corporate box that is provided by your company... oh thats it I didn't realise!!! Or at least 99% of your fans have got one!!

Oh well now I realise why Mickey Francis and the maine road boiys kicked the seven tons of Sh*t out of you fans when they came to our ground in the 80's and 90's when you ran your mouths!

Long live the current demise of manchester United!!


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

By the way Insanity.... U got any pics you wanna post up for the members to see? Or haven't you got the balls to because you took that much deca your little nut sack shrunk into oblivion?


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

he'll support ****nal next season along with the other 'sheep'.


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

too right


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

My picture is on the members pics section, thank you, well was, and still is, under scotts post (pictures of members, second from bottom of this forum)  , I was born in manchester...again thank you  , I have supported united since I was 5...again thank you  , fcuking citah scum


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Actually Insanity look good. Has a lot of good muscle and is still lean.  Im here for ya. Even though you dont need me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jud6572 said:


> By the way Insanity.... U got any pics you wanna post up for the members to see? Or haven't you got the balls to because you took that much deca your little nut sack shrunk into oblivion?


http://groups.msn.com/UKBuddies/shoebox.msnw


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks winger, oh, heres a bicep shot just for good measure (scroll down a bit)  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1748&page=2&pp=15 ....again, thank you


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very good......


----------



## Jud6572 (Apr 30, 2003)

Very touchy Insanity! Maybe you should calm down on the test mate, these rages are doing no one any good!! 

I posted my pictures for a reason, and that reason was to get some real genuine advice from the guys on this site who actually DO know what they're taking about. 

By the way arms are quite impressive, hopefully mine will be this big after my current cycle!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2004)

What are you trying to say? that I don't know what I'm talking about? and I ain't in rage, I'm having a good laugh here


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Easy guys we are one big family here. I can smell some test in the air. I like all you guys and am willing to help anyone who trusts my advice.

Hey on another note I am under 200 lbs now. Weighed 199.5 this morning. 7 lbs in 14 days. Muscles feel a little flat but the face is thinner. Cant wait to start the next cycle prop and enanthate with some boldanon in the mix.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

good for you matey, 7lbs in 14 days huh very good. Your a machine scotty 

and stop arguing guys, we dont need it

Cheers


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey man, whats your stats


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He's 5'7" 200lbs 17" arm.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote "He's 5'7" 200lbs 17" arm".

Cool, a fellow short ar5e! 

That members pics is wicked, I will have to post pics!!

Can I just add them to that website?

Predator


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

just post them up in this section and i'm sure Hackie will be happy to add them to that web site


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone who wants pictures added to the site can just e-mail me or remind me that their pic is in the members pics. I add them when I can and also their profile by clicking on the members names. Problems I have is there are picks floating all over the board and I lose site of them. I wanted to put insanitys arm shot but cant find it. I even advertise for free, does not cost me and I like to see the board feed itself. So if you got a pic and want it up for all to see then send me a e-mail attachment and I will have it up that day. If I can get my brother to my house I can get some recent ones of me and him up there. I am starting another cycle in about 30 days and before and after might be good.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=29

The link above is the members pics. Post them there for all to see.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

sorry but what are we looking at looks lke u dont train mate


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

martzee said:


> sorry but what are we looking at looks lke u dont train mate


And the award for digging up the oldest irrelevant thread goes to........

:confused1:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry Jud, I have to say from the first set of pics, you could be any guy off the street. Second set look a little better, but I think two years of good training (and it seems some gear from what you said) would have paid off a little more in terms of size and shape.

What type of training are you doing?

STOW


----------



## dancemag (Dec 6, 2007)

why are people posting on this 4 year old thread lol


----------



## Frijiman (Nov 23, 2007)

Quite funny if you give it a read through


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

where this thread come from?lol. My immediate reaction was when seeing the first pictures of this guy is why is he using AAS, like you lads have said before. his second set of pictures do look better, is the guy still posting?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> I have considered injectables but i'm just certain i'd do something wrng injecting!


Mate dont worry about that , its simple but if you can not do it yourself ask a gym buddy to, many dab hands around at injections.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

> sorry but what are we looking at looks lke u dont train mate


Oooch, but i have to agree with some of that, after a course of what ever i would like to look like a bodybuilder, you way off on the first pics. The second are better but come on, do you think you look like a bodybuilder ??

I love 4 year old threads i wonder what he takes now and what he looks like ????

Updates !!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

ah, didn't see it was years old.

Agreed, wonder what the guy looks like now!


----------

